# HI! I'm a first time mummy!



## KateyCakes

Hi, I'm currently 6 weeks pregnant with our first child, after TTC for 6 months.
Wanted some other mummys to share experiences with... :flower:


----------



## oxchrissyxo

hi :hi: welcome to baby and bump, im on 12cycle of ttc no1. congrats on the littl one hope you av a very happy and healthy 9 months.xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Thanks hun. Hope all goes well for you soon xx :hugs:


----------



## Elliesmummy

Hi hun

Congratulations on the pregnancy. I'm 9 weeks today. Hope you have a easy, healthy 9 months

C xxx


----------



## KateyCakes

Congratulations to you too :)
Hope you + little one are okay :hugs: xx


----------



## Elliesmummy

Thanks hun, yeah we are doing ok. Seeing midwife tomoro for booking in appointment. Loads of paperwork no doubt and bloods, fun!!!!

How have you been feeling? 

xxxx


----------



## KateyCakes

I rang the doctors last week to confirm my pregnancy + they didn't even give me an appointment, just passed my details onto the midwife, seemed a little strange to me.

I'm feeling okay at the moment, apart from I don't feel like doing any housework! HA! 
Been feeling nauseous for a couple of weeks but other than that I've been well. 
How about you? xx


----------



## Elliesmummy

Yeah my docs said that too. Had to be referred to midwife. Very strange! Hopefully you will hear something from them soon.

Pretty much the same as you. Feel sick most of the time but havent been yet (touch wood). Only had slight sickness last time so praying i will be the same. Feel absolutly knackered all the time so my house work has been neglected too lol!!!

Did you plan the pregnancy or was it a suprise?

xxxx

P.S thanks for the add xxx


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah, the midwife got in touch with me, got an appointment on 13th Oct, it's ages away yet! I'm impatient! Hahaha!

I haven't been sick yet, but sometimes i wish i could just to stop feeling sick!

It was a bit of both really, we'd been TTC for 5 months + I felt like giving up so we agreed to have a break from trying..
Then this month, although we hadn't been trying, I found out I was pregnant, weird how it happened when we weren't TTC! hehe.

What about you hun? Was yours planned? xxxx


----------



## Elliesmummy

It always seems ages away but it will fly by. 

The sickness will get better. I can't wait til 2nd trimester when i start feeling 'normal' again.

A bit of both aswell really. We had put TTC on holf for a few months dueto me having an illness, then i saw my doctor and told we were safe to try again. I must of been ovulating at the same time as got my BFP 2 weeks later. We had previously had a while of trying so it was a bit of a shock it happening so quick.

xxxxx


----------



## KateyCakes

Awwh congratulations tho :)
I reckon it was stress that stopped us from concieving, I'd just put everything into having a baby, didn't really think about myself etc..
Once I stopped stressing about it, it happened :)
Your not far off 2nd trimester now.. 
do you have any other children? xxxx


----------



## Elliesmummy

It is amazing how stress can affect TTC

I have an angel daughter, Ellie Mae. She was born premature last Sept and sadly passed away. 

The next 31 weeks cant go quick enough for me.

How long have you and your partner been together?

xxxxx


----------



## trina37

hiya hun and congrats .:happydance::happydance:


----------



## KateyCakes

We've been together around about 2 years now. We've been engaged for 1 year in Novemeber.. What about you + your partner?

Sorry for your loss. I bet Ellie Mae is a beautiful girl :) xxx


----------



## MrsHennieB

Good luck!!! Can't wait for that BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## Elliesmummy

Thanks hun, but please dont let it worry you. Yeah she was so beautiful and perfect, just born too soon.

We have been together for 5 years this christmas and engaged 1 year aswell in november. Haha spooky!! Are you planning on getting married soon? We would love to but can't afford it. I'm sure we will in a few years.

C xxxx


----------



## KateyCakes

Can't afford to get married yet, with the new baby coming along! haha!
Yeah, that's really spooky, our anniversary is 9th Nov if that's close to yours? hahahaha! xx


----------



## Elliesmummy

ours is the end of November. 
Is your partner pleased about becoming a daddy? I think its hard for them to get used to it til they can feel bubs moving etc.
I've already started looking at everything we need to buy. I know i shouldnt though!!! Just getting organised lol. There's so much nice stuff out there though. I went into Mama's and Papa's last week to get some jeans and i could of bought everything!

xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Yeah, he's really excited, I know alot of people who had gotten their BFP months before me + he got just as much upset as me when we found out!
He's trying not to let it sink in yet tho, he's more worried than me! haha. What about your partner?
Oh I know, I've seen a beautiful pram in mama's + papa's. 
I love to be organised but I suppose it's too early :(
I know how you feel though hehehe xx


----------



## Elliesmummy

Yeah he's excited too, we're are just both a bit worried but taking it day by day. Cant wait for my scan though. Got another 3 1/2 weeks to go.
Everytime i say i feel sick or really tired he worries. Men hey!! At least they care.
Have you told anyone yet about bubs?
xxxxx


----------



## v2007

Hello and welcome. 

:hi:

V xxx


----------



## KateyCakes

Just told my mum + partners parents.
Not really telling anymore family until 12 weeks, just incase.
What about your bubs?
My first scan isn't till 26th oct :( ages away yet!
Men try + act all masculine but when it comes down to their children they're real softies :) hehe xx


----------



## KateyCakes

v2007 said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> :hi:
> 
> V xxx

Hey, thank you hun :) xx :hugs:


----------



## Elliesmummy

We've actually told quite a few people already, close family though. Just cant keep our gobs shut!! lol but i will tell other friends and people at work aafter our scan. Its on the 6th October, i'll be about 12+3 then, well dates could change.
Haha they do act all tough but yeah deep down they are all softies.

xxxxxxx


----------



## KateyCakes

:) I'm finding it hard not to tell people, I'm so excited :D
Are you finding out what sex your little bubs is too? 
Good luck with the scan, you'd better keep me posted :) hehe xxx


----------



## Elliesmummy

Yeah i think we will find out sex if we can. We did last time. Do you think you will find out?
I will keep you posted. I have sent you a PM hun, didnt want to take over you thread :)

xxxxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:flow: Hello and Welcome :wave:


----------



## KateyCakes

Waiting2bMommy said:


> :flow: Hello and Welcome :wave:

Thanks hun..Congratulations..Hope you + bubs are well :) x


----------



## michelle86

hi i have found out i was pregnant last Wednesday, so went to the docs and they did the same with me i have got my first midwifes appointment on the 6th october, so in the same boat there, me and partner wasnt TTC just happened but over the moon about it, 

congratulations to both of you KatyCakes and Ellismummy xx


----------



## KateyCakes

hey michelle. Do you know how far you are?
Congratulations to you + your partner.
Hope you + bubs are good :) xx


----------



## michelle86

Did a due date calculation and it said the 1st of may, 
and thanks and yeah we are fine thanks, xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Oh around the same time as me. I'm due 7th may.
have you had a date for your first scan yet? xx


----------



## michelle86

no, i went to the docs and told her i was pregnant and all she said was i will referrer you to the midwife, so i got the appointment and thats the 6th October thats all i know really, my partner has been on the internet most nites trying to find out thinks for when i go, 

doesnt help i have had a bit of spotting and got my self that worked up yesterday he had to calm me down xxx


----------



## KateyCakes

I rang the doctors + they didn't even give me an appointment, just told me the midwife would get in touch with me, she gave me a date to see her, 13th oct + a date for my first scan, 26th oct..
Just found it strange that they didn't even check I was pregnant "/
Maybe, you should ring the midwife about the spotting, if it's only a tiny bit then i'm sure it'll be fine, but just incase xx


----------



## michelle86

i find it a bit strange to, 

and thanks a million, xxx:hugs:


----------



## KateyCakes

I mean I could of been mistaken about being pregnant, if I had only done 1 test instead of like 100000000 haha!
How old are you hun? x :hugs:


----------



## michelle86

ha ha im 24 and my partner is 27 so its a good age really my mum keeps on saying, thin its cause she was my age too ha ha 

what bout you hun? xx


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm 18, My partner is 24, We did think about trying for a baby, but we gave up after 5 months, just thought it wasn't the right time etc..
Then the 6th month, I got pregnant, so it wasn't really planned to an extent.
I feel really sick today, I'll be glad when I get into the 2nd trimester!! Hahaha xx


----------



## michelle86

i know how you feel i have just had a bowl of cereals and feel sick. 
i will feel better in myself when i have been for the appointment with the midwife, 
still don't think its sunk in yet, we have only told his parents and my parents as i am a bit superstitious, ha ha xxx


----------



## KateyCakes

Yep! I know that feeling of superstitions, I don't think it'll sink in until my first scan. 
My partner said he's not putting his eggs in one basket just yet.
I worry everyday that something is wrong with my bubs.
I keep craving mash potato hahaha!! xx


----------



## Rhiparry1

Hello
I am 6.5 weeks pregnant too.
Was diagnosed with cancer 4 1/2 years ago and after all the treatment i had i never thought i would be able to get pregnant, so we are very very excited.


----------



## Rhiparry1

I am due on the 5th May and i have my first appointment with the midwife this afternoon, cant wait


----------



## michelle86

congratulations Rhiparry1 wishing you all the best of luck and love xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Rhiparry1 said:


> I am due on the 5th May and i have my first appointment with the midwife this afternoon, cant wait

CONGRATULATIONS HUN!
That's wonderful news, hope all goes well today :hugs: xx


----------



## michelle86

Rhiparry1 said:


> I am due on the 5th May and i have my first appointment with the midwife this afternoon, cant wait

congrats, hope all goes well this afternoon :dust:xx


----------



## LittlePants

:hi::hi::hi:

Hi! And Welcome!


----------



## becstar4

Congrats to all you guys, Im due on the 13th May,not even rung the docs yet!. scared midwife will call the house an my mum will find out before i tell her! haha.

x


----------



## LoisP

Welcome to BabyandBump :wave:


----------



## KateyCakes

becstar4 said:


> Congrats to all you guys, Im due on the 13th May,not even rung the docs yet!. scared midwife will call the house an my mum will find out before i tell her! haha.
> 
> x

give the doctor your moblie number then hun. the midwife will ring you on there then..
congratulations to you too :) xx


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Elliesmummy

Hey hun hows you and bubs? xxxxx


----------



## KateyCakes

Hey honey,
we're not too good actually, i fainted yesterday + got rushed into A&E.
Got to rest until I can have a scan on Tuesday.
It's just a case of whether baby is a sticky bubs or not :(
How are you + bubs? xx


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/wel4lt.gif :wave:


----------



## Elliesmummy

Hey hun I'm ok thank you. Are you feeling better? Fingers crossed for you scan tomoro. 

xxxxx


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm feeling much better than I have done these past few days.
I'm even taking m/s as a good sign!!
I'm so nervous for tomorrow hun! Just hoping everything will be okay :)
How are you + bubs feeling? 

Wow! Ellie is nearly 1!
She's such a lucky girl having a mummy like you :) xx


----------



## Elliesmummy

Hopefully it was low blood pressure or blood sugar and not bubs. Hope you get some good pics tomoro. 

We're both ok i think. Been feeling a bit down in myself. Its Ellie's first birthday on Wednesday. Just sad she will not be here to celebrate. Thanks hun :)

Keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxx


----------



## KateyCakes

I'm sure she'll be wanting mummy to get her a cake :D hehe.
She'll still be there, looking at her beautiful mummy :)

I'M VERY HAPPY!!
Bubs is okay, saw babys heartbeat + cried! :haha:
Been put back a week tho, but they said they might change it once I have the 12w scan.
I was shaking when I went in, I was so worried...
Just glad baby is okay now :happydance:


----------



## Elliesmummy

Aww thats brilliant news hun. So pleased everything is ok with baby. 
At least you can relax a bit now (easier said than done). 

Did they do some pics for you? Makes it all a bit more real after your scan doesnt it

xxxxxx


----------



## KateyCakes

I just had the one picture. The rest of the time you couldn't really see bubs. Hehe.
Yeah, It's definately sunk in now!
I feel so much better knowing bubs is okay.
OH is so relieved, he keeps looking at me + smiling + saying he's so happy.
Another bonus is OH + me are getting along better, not knowing if bubs was there or not was making us drift apart so it's all happy days :D 

How are you hun? xx


----------



## 1QueenB

Hi all!!
Pregnancy totally unexpected- really happy though mixed with huge nervousness (and nausea- bleurgh!!)
1st time- EDD 25TH May 2011 xx


----------



## KateyCakes

Congratulations + welcome 1QueenB :happydance:
How are you? x


----------



## Elliesmummy

Keep talking to him hun. He's the only other person who feels the same as you about bubs. Pleased everythings going better with you both. I was worried it might happen with me and Dp coz he doesnt really talk about stuff and didnt want him bottling it all up but he's being really positive which is helping me stay sane!!!!
I can't wait for my scan. Only a week to go!!!! :) I will feel better once i've seen the baby. We have our little angel watching over us so i'm hoping it will all be ok.


----------



## KateyCakes

I've told my little brother today, he's 8 but he's more like my son. 
If that makes any sense :haha:
He was really happy, first thing he said was 'Is it a boy? When is he here?' :haha:
:happydance: I'm excited for you scan, you deserve lots of happiness.
That'll be a nice birthday present for Ellie too, seeing mummy + daddy happy + seeing her little baby brother or sister :) xx


----------



## 1QueenB

KateyCakes said:


> Congratulations + welcome 1QueenB :happydance:
> How are you? x

Hey KateyCakes- i am ok- apart from the nausea coming in waves- been off work for a couple of days as had a stinker of a cold that knocked me for 6 but not too bad now. When are you due??
Have you told many people yet?? I am so nervous to in case i jinx it....:nope:
But i am bursting to tell the world!! lol Though i think my constant running to the loo may give it away...lol x


----------



## KateyCakes

1QueenB said:


> KateyCakes said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations + welcome 1QueenB :happydance:
> How are you? x
> 
> Hey KateyCakes- i am ok- apart from the nausea coming in waves- been off work for a couple of days as had a stinker of a cold that knocked me for 6 but not too bad now. When are you due??
> Have you told many people yet?? I am so nervous to in case i jinx it....:nope:
> But i am bursting to tell the world!! lol Though i think my constant running to the loo may give it away...lol xClick to expand...

I've told more people after my scan today, saw baby bubs heartbeat, it was the most beautiful thing in the whole world!! :yay:

I told my mum the day I found out cos I didn't know where my head was! :haha:
I dated myself to be 8w + 3d but after my scan today they've put me back a week so I'm measuring 7w + 3d.
But they'll date me more accurately at 12w scan.
What about you hun? xx


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## 1QueenB

Thanks for the welcomes guys....
Im having a good day- ate some food- yaahhh!! i cant stand food in the morning at the mo and i am usually SUCH a morning person.
How is everyone else doing??
Going to tell family at weekend.....i am so nervous- not coz i dont think that they will be happy - just coz i want to know bub is cooking along nicely.... lol
:) xxx


----------

